# Question about low second finger?



## Hanspwnz

Hi, I'm having some doubts here. I'm currently playing Bach's Minuet no. 1 from suzuki book 1. I'm supposed to use a low second finger on the A and E string. But do I ALWAYS have to use it then, even with 3 fingers on? Because I can't tell any difference in sound, and it's a lot harder that way. Currently, If I am to place 3 fingers on the A string (with low second finger) I position them in the normal way, then if I have to remove the third finger, I do that + switch to low second. I do this practically all the time, if you understand. Is this correct?

Thanks!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Hanspwnz said:


> Hi, I'm having some doubts here. I'm currently playing Bach's Minuet no. 1 from suzuki book 1. I'm supposed to use a low second finger on the A and E string. But do I ALWAYS have to use it then, even with 3 fingers on? Because I can't tell any difference in sound, and it's a lot harder that way. Currently, If I am to place 3 fingers on the A string (with low second finger) I position them in the normal way, then if I have to remove the third finger, I do that + switch to low second. I do this practically all the time, if you understand. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't understand this terminology. Maybe this will help.

http://www.abrsm.org/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t44867.html


----------



## Hanspwnz

Thanks for the link, unfortunately I couldn't really use it as it doesn't deal with my problem really. What I meant was basically, that IF I ought to use low second finger on the A string in a piece, should it then ALWAYS be low on that string? For example, if I am to use low second finger for the A string, and I have to put 3 fingers down, should it then be like "1---2-3" (which is the normal way of doing it, also what I am doing atm) or should it be with the low 2nd finger, like "1-2---3", if you understand? Because I find it much eaiser to do it the first way and then quickly move second finger down next to the first finger.


----------



## Hanspwnz

So if I have to play low second finger on a specific string, should it then be low too with all the fingers on, or only when I'm usnig second + first?


----------



## millionrainbows

I need to question the _purpose_ of this rule of placing all four fingers on the board at once. Is it for speed? Is it for economy of movement? Is this for "training" the fingers? What is the _goal _that either choice would achieve? Is this related to "positions?" What key are you in? What note do you need? Is this goal more important than your comfort or preference? Is it a sensible goal?

Here is another link, which discusses positions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playing_the_violin


----------



## Hanspwnz

I guess it's for training? Idk. I just want to know what's the correct position, because I can't really hear a diff. in sound. But maybe I wasn't clear enough?


----------



## Novelette

If I understand your question correctly, you're talking about playing G natural and C natural.

The Minuet is in G Major which has only a single raised note, namely F is raised to F Sharp. In every piece that is in G Major, the second finger will be lowered on the A and E strings, unless there is an accidental before specific instances of C or G raising them to C# or G#. 

Playing with all of your fingers on the fingerboard is mainly about learning the correct positions on the fingerboard. When you have mastered the exact placement on the string, then you will no longer need to have more fingers down than that for the note you are actually playing.

There really is no "natural" position in which it play because every key has its own arrangement of intervals, and therefore its own arrangement on the fingerboard.

As a violinist, generally D Major and A Major are the easiest keys, in the beginning at least.

So to answer your question, in the key in which this minuet exists, the finger placement you described is correct: second finger lowered on both the A and E strings. You will quickly become accustomed to that arrangement, and it will no longer be difficult to play.

Remember that every key has a differently raised or lowered tone than the others. Such alterations necessarily mean that you will have to use a different finger arrangement when playing them. Don't be discouraged! We all had to start from those same beginnings.


----------



## Jaws

Hanspwnz said:


> Hi, I'm having some doubts here. I'm currently playing Bach's Minuet no. 1 from suzuki book 1. I'm supposed to use a low second finger on the A and E string. But do I ALWAYS have to use it then, even with 3 fingers on? Because I can't tell any difference in sound, and it's a lot harder that way. Currently, If I am to place 3 fingers on the A string (with low second finger) I position them in the normal way, then if I have to remove the third finger, I do that + switch to low second. I do this practically all the time, if you understand. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks!!


I think you need to start thinking in terms of notes and not in terms of where you put your fingers, as this alters according to which position you are playing in.


----------



## GraemeG

I suspect this is something of a Suzuki affectation.
Sure, in a descending passage, it'd be nice if the second finger was already perfectly in position when the third finger is lifted from the string. The theory is fine. But practice is not often the same.
In slower passages it's probably a good thing to do (perhaps more valuable the high up the strings you go; 5th, 6th, 7th+ positions) because it might help intonation. But lower on the strings, at a moderato tempo, I don't see the benefit, once you've moved beyond the elementary stages of playing.
This is from the perspective of an amateur player of 35 years standing...
cheers,
GG


----------



## Ukko

I am relieved that the inquiry has generated serious and helpful responses. I hope the thread sinks into the database while I can still resist the urge to enter a flippant - and crude comment. Every time I read the thread title I get a distinct feeling that one or more admins are poised to attack.


----------



## Hanspwnz

Ty everyone!! I understand it now!  !


----------

